

11 Arrested in Crackdown on Online Gambling - US seeking to recover $3 billion - dsplittgerber
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/16/technology/16poker.html?_r=1&hp

======
fleitz
"Then, some of the defendants found banks willing to flout the law for a fee.”
Watch for charges to NEVER be laid against any bank involvement in this.

Everyone should know that gambling is the domain of the government, and if
people are going to lose their savings from it it should go to valuable causes
like waterboarding, bridges to nowhere, killing journalists and children with
Apache gunships, and bailing the banks out of their atrocious management of
client funds.

When private individuals run gambling operations with the full consent of all
parties it removes precious resources that the government needs to deprive
people of the rights endowed to them by their creator.

~~~
exit
from reddit: "Eleven people just went to jail for bank fraud in running
essentially harmless poker sites. Funny, that is eleven more people than went
to jail for the bank fraud that bankrupt our entire economy."

this is _exactly_ how the internet should frame the issue. don't let anyone
think about the government going after online poker without thinking about the
government failing to go after the banking executives.

